
Yes, Organic Farming Will Kill Us All - DiabloD3
https://shift.newco.co/yes-organic-farming-will-kill-us-all-12d900979cf2
======
jelliclesfarm
Indiscriminate procreation will kill us all.

Also..meat based diets.

Unsustainable living. Etc etc.

The article is a tad convoluted and makes for a stilted narrative. I feel like
I walked in the middle of private debate.

